# Homemade Swarm Box



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)




----------



## Sr. Tanya (Feb 9, 2007)

Jeffzhear,

Thanks for the photos. How did you attach the top? Hinges? I wonder if it would be easier for me to take it down with a couple of handles on the sides?

Tanya


----------



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

Actually, I get into the box from the bottom. I glue and screw the whole box together, but I don't glue the bottom on. After it drys I just screw the bottom board on with one screw in each corner. Also, I put a 1 1/4 hole in the front, with a nail through the center to keep the birds out.

I try to use 1/2 inch plywood, but have used 3/4. Actually one of the pics is one made from 3/4 and one from half inch.


----------



## Sr. Tanya (Feb 9, 2007)

Jeffzhear,

What is the advantage in having the entrance (yours) from the bottom? How is it an advantage in moving the bees to a permanent hive?

I have some scrap 1/2" and 3/4" plywood but I think I'll try it with 1/2"-- Just easier for me to handle it.

Thanks!
Tanya


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

*I can only say it again....*

If you are building a box why not make it to fit standard frames? Why have the mess of doing a cutout? 
Why have the hassle of getting it out of a tree? I have MS and can't climb. All 20 I caught last year were:
on the ground, or
on the top of a wall or
on top of a potting bench or
on a garden table or
on a deck railing. 

High up is fine but not necessary.

Old comb (most of us have some) and lemongrass oil $5.00).


----------



## Sr. Tanya (Feb 9, 2007)

odfrank,

I will make it fit standard frames. I forgot to ask if Jeffzhear has them in his box.

I only had one swarm, many years ago, that obliged by landing on a shoulder high branch. The other seemed to like high branches or hollow trees- somtimes 30-40' up. Anyway, 10' doesn't seem to high given their track record.

Thanks for the other ideas-- old frames-- and I should be able to find the lemongrass oil nearby.

Thanks!
Tanya


----------

